# Turn off screensaver



## erikf154 (Aug 25, 2010)

My screen automatically goes black after like 10 min off inactivity, how do I disable that?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

Disable DPMS in xorg.conf.


----------



## erikf154 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's what I thought too, but there is no DPMS in my xorg.conf...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

erikf154 said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too, but there is no DPMS in my xorg.conf...



It's turned on by default.


----------



## erikf154 (Aug 25, 2010)

That explains it 

I put this in it - did the trick, thanks!

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "BlankTime" "0"
    Option "StandbyTime" "0"
    Option "SuspendTime" "0"
    Option "OffTime" "0"
EndSection
```


----------

